# Newb smoking in action on my vacation



## francone13

*I just got back from my vacation down south. Here are some action shots for you guys!!*


----------



## donovanrichardson

Great picture! Those cigars look absolutely incredible! Cohibas and Trinidad all the way! Thanks for sharing and it looks like you had a lot of fun!


----------



## Captnstabn

Great pics. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Zogg

wow what an ash on that pic lol


I have some cohibas and trinidads coming.. i cant wait


----------



## dmgizzo

I'm sure you are a super guy, but you are KILLING me with those pictures.

:tape2:

Hope they smoked as delicious as they look.


----------



## DanR

Great pics. You're making my mouth water. Where'd you go for vacation?


----------



## aea6574

Very nice pictures. A couple of favorites.

I really need some more of the CoRos.

Best regards, tony


----------



## francone13

DanR said:


> Great pics. You're making my mouth water. Where'd you go for vacation?


I was in Varadero


----------



## DanR

Nice. I have a friend from Montreal that goes down each year. He has some great stories. They usually try to tour a factory when they are there too.


----------



## francone13

DanR said:


> Nice. I have a friend from Montreal that goes down each year. He has some great stories. They usually try to tour a factory when they are there too.


Yea I wanted to do the tour but it was all booked until the last day I was there so I missed out


----------



## baderjkbr

Great pics. Looks like you had a great time.


----------



## curtis

never smoked one of those babies.....but in deed it does look like a thing of art and/or beauty....hope you enjoyed it...thanks for the photos......


----------



## obleedo

Mmm delicious looking. I cannot wait for vacation


----------



## 4pistonjosh

Great pictures


----------



## s_catz

Nice pics man, I gotta get back to the ISOM!


----------



## Deefuzz

I need to take a vacation like that! Looks great!


----------



## Kypt

So full of win.

:first:


----------



## l330n

Deefuzz said:


> I need to take a vacation like that! Looks great!


I concur


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

dmgizzo said:


> I'm sure you are a super guy, but you are KILLING me with those pictures.
> 
> :tape2:
> 
> Hope they smoked as delicious as they look.


+2 , they do look delicious.


----------



## z0diac

francone13 said:


> I was in Varadero


Nice shots! I still haven't tried a Trinidad yet but have heard nothing but great reviews.

We went to Varadero last month. There's nothing like smoking a big Cohiba or Monte, with a mojito in the other hand, and the Cuban sunset going down over the Gulf.

Pictures here:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-pictures/288793-back-cuba-pictures-my-stash.html

And here: http://www.ontariostorms.com/forumdisplay.php?f=38

Havana was absolutely amazing. We'll probably stay there next time, and do an overnight excursion to the Pinar del Rio cigar-growing area.


----------



## WyldKnyght

francone13 said:


> *I just got back from my vacation down south. Here are some action shots for you guys!!*


I'm so jealous.... That Cohiba looks delicious...

Very nice pics.


----------

